
Ask HN: what it's like to be a remote Web/iOS/Android freelancer? - badpun
I&#x27;m thinking of going into FIRE [1] in a couple of years. I can&#x27;t imagine myself not doing any work at all though, so I&#x27;m considering remote web&#x2F;iOS&#x2F;Android freelancing? Personally, it would be ideal for me to take on a project for a limited period of time (ideally a month or two at most), bang it out and then relax for a while. Is anyone doing something like it? What is the market for remote freelancers from outside US (I&#x27;m in Europe)?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whatis.techtarget.com&#x2F;definition&#x2F;FIRE-Financial-Independence-Retire-Early
======
tobltobs
I guess there is no way to answer this questions, as there are too many shades
of freelancers. But, why would you want to work as a freelancer if you have
financial independence? Customers aren't much better then a boss, sometimes
they can be worse. Why don't you work on your own projects?

However: > What is the market for remote freelancers from outside US (I'm in
Europe)

It is hard as you are in competition to the whole world and their salary
levels. Without a good customer base or network you will struggle.

> ideally a month or two at most), bang it out and then relax for a while.

Forget this. You will be searching for customer, not the customers for you.

------
znpy
> I'm thinking of going into FIRE in a couple of years.

> I can't imagine myself not doing any work at all though

Ahem. I would first make sure I agree with myself.

